# Leri Hansen interviews Jeff Oehlsen and the USMRA nationals!!! (video included)



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Leri Hansen pulled Oehlsen the Great aside at this weekend's USMRA nationals to ask him a few questions. I recorded this on my Iphone and decided to transcribe it and make a movie. Enjoy


http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6333029/


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

:roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> :roll::roll::roll::roll:


This isn't fiction. I transcribed what was said verbatim. The only part I added in was that I was actually the one who jumped in to tell about the bet with the dead puppies. The animator only allows two people so I just had Leri say it. Everything else is exactly what was said.


----------



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

The codpiece is a nice touch...

leih


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David following your posts is becoming a little bit like talking to someone with their fly down. You get what I am saying? I'm sure you do.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> David following your posts is becoming a little bit like talking to someone with their fly down. You get what I am saying? I'm sure you do.


What can I say? I like to rock out with my.... nevermind


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Again with the rhyming. Interesting, and maybe a little bizarre too.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Again with the rhyming. Interesting, and maybe a little bizarre too.


Where was the rhyme on this one, sweet cheeks? ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Where was the rhyme on this one, sweet cheeks? ;-)


Let's just say I have a good imagination and am a pretty good guesser. Was a wrong? :twisted: Methinksnot.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Let's just say I have a good imagination and am a pretty good guesser. Was a wrong? :twisted: Methinksnot.


What are you imagining? Don't worry baby, you can tell me ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well it's big and it's strong and it rhyme's what what you were thinking of. It's called a LOCK, which is going to be put on this thread if you don't knock it off.


----------

